# Remington feeders from wally world



## sghoghunter (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone tried these or am I the only one that have bought these worthless things?I bought 3 and they do not work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Used a friends last summer and it worked well for us. However, the reviews are not too good on the overall unit.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon remington feeder that has been great.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 4, 2011)

Mine is 5 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 4, 2011)

I used one last summer it worked fine.  It was the type that spins at dawn and dusk.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 4, 2011)

I have had one in the woods feeding hogs for a month. I drove 2 hrs to our club today to change the battery in it and to put out 2 more and after filling the feeder I changed the battery and hit the test button and it just sit there and didn't go off so I tried more batteries and it still don't work. The other 2 brand new ones don't work either. If you bypass the timer the motor runs and if you bypass the motor the timer works good but if you put them like the go it does not work


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 8, 2011)

The dusk dawn unit has a 7 second delay after hitting the test button.  Did you give it enough time before pulling stuff apart "checking"?

We have used 1 of each type (timer and the dusk/dawn unit) and they work like they should.  Not to mention, they fling corn at about 200 mph.  The 7 second delay on the dusk/dawn test button gives you time to get out of dodge.  Batteries on ours last around 3 - 4 months throwing twice a day.


----------



## robertyb (Jan 8, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> The dusk dawn unit has a 7 second delay after hitting the test button.  Did you give it enough time before pulling stuff apart "checking"?
> 
> We have used 1 of each type (timer and the dusk/dawn unit) and they work like they should.  Not to mention, they fling corn at about 200 mph.  The 7 second delay on the dusk/dawn test button gives you time to get out of dodge.  Batteries on ours last around 3 - 4 months throwing twice a day.



Mine is on a timer and does the same thing. How ever long it is set to throw is the wait time to start a test.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 8, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> The dusk dawn unit has a 7 second delay after hitting the test button.  Did you give it enough time before pulling stuff apart "checking"?
> 
> We have used 1 of each type (timer and the dusk/dawn unit) and they work like they should.  Not to mention, they fling corn at about 200 mph.  The 7 second delay on the dusk/dawn test button gives you time to get out of dodge.  Batteries on ours last around 3 - 4 months throwing twice a day.



Yes I did plus I brought them home and set timer to go off every hour and put a penny on each one and they were just like I left them the next morning.This one has a 10 second delay and as soon as you let go of the button it goes off.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 8, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> Yes I did plus I brought them home and set timer to go off every hour and put a penny on each one and they were just like I left them the next morning.This one has a 10 second delay and as soon as you let go of the button it goes off.



I got one of the timers and put under a bucket. My timer is 10 seconds too, and it goes off when you hit the button. I also think I did some damage to the gears when trying to set the time on it. (mine is the pin type, not digital) Now I leave the time alone and just do the math from where it is to set my pins, and it has worked fine so far. But if I mess with setting the time, it seems not not work right.


----------

